# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  is this a normal?

## Caleyandanthony

her colors are very bright and the black in the picture is actually brown shes is all lighter color brown let me know thank you

----------


## mdfreak2

> her colors are very bright and the black in the picture is actually brown shes is all lighter color brown let me know thank you


dont have a picture showing something didnt work

----------


## Caleyandanthony

i dont know what is going on try this i guess

----------


## EmberBall

It looks pretty skinny.

Dave

----------


## mdfreak2

> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...e/IMG_0516.jpg


nice looking normal i would say but im no expert so all i could say is try and prove it out to be genetic.

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> It looks pretty skinny.
> 
> Dave


 i just got her today and yes she does look skinny i agree i gotta fatten her up im gonna feed her soon she is almost done shedding

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> nice looking normal i would say but im no expert so all i could say is try and prove it out to be genetic.


well how do i do that i am new at this and i have a mojave comming on tusday i was gonna breed her with

----------


## Cendalla

Looks like a wild type to me but you can also post some closeups of the head an belly. People will be able to tell better.  :Smile:

----------


## python_addict

you gotta wait for next year breeding season to start  with lol bps are already laying eggs and hatching eggs but it looks like a regular normal just with a little nice blushings

----------


## Cendalla

> well how do i do that i am new at this and i have a mojave comming on tusday i was gonna breed her with


You may want to get her weight up before breeding but good luck to you.

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> Looks like a wild type to me but you can also post some closeups of the head an belly. People will be able to tell better.


i am uploading some right now

----------


## Jerhart

Albino.

----------

_Carlene16_ (05-08-2011)

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> Albino.


no shes not an albino weirdo lol

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> no shes not an albino weirdo lol

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> you gotta wait for next year breeding season to start  with lol bps are already laying eggs and hatching eggs but it looks like a regular normal just with a little nice blushings


why are you laughing im sure you were in my position when you first started im not a friggen brainiac looser i just started and i also have been reading on it for awhile now and i read on several websites all you have to do is do a cool down and put them in lower degree place and they will think its breeding time

----------


## python_addict

yepp normal wild type id have to say pretty belly though  :Very Happy:

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> yepp normal wild type id have to say pretty belly though


and i do live in maine its still cold here and i would say its still breeding season here lol

----------


## python_addict

true but she still needs lots of weight on her so cant really do it this year have you found any site that tells you about proving them out?

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> true but she still needs lots of weight on her so cant really do it this year have you found any site that tells you about proving them out?


no not yet im still looking at breeding how much weight does she need to be in order to breed her i thought she looked old enough but i dont know im just starting like i said give me some tips please!! lol

----------


## python_addict

she might be old enough but it depends more on her weight some people go with 1200 grams but most go with 1500 grams which is a safer route in my opinion probably in alot of others too and proving out ok lets say when you breed her you need to keep a male from her clutch that looks the closest to her and breed him to her when hes ready so yeah lol thats the best way i can put it

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> you gotta wait for next year breeding season to start  with lol bps are already laying eggs and hatching eggs but it looks like a regular normal just with a little nice blushings


Breeding season is ALL year long. Its not over till the female lays eggs.

----------

_KingPythons_ (05-08-2011)

----------


## python_addict

most typically breed around winter was what i was told and what ive noticed but i guess you could decide the breeding season yourself lol

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> she might be old enough but it depends more on her weight some people go with 1200 grams but most go with 1500 grams which is a safer route in my opinion probably in alot of others too and proving out ok lets say when you breed her you need to keep a male from her clutch that looks the closest to her and breed him to her when hes ready so yeah lol thats the best way i can put it


so your inbreeding snakes for what reason??

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> Breeding season is ALL year long. Its not over till the female lays eggs.


so if i fatten her up i can still breed her this year then right?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> so if i fatten her up i can still breed her this year then right?


Yes you can.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> she might be old enough but it depends more on her weight some people go with 1200 grams but most go with 1500 grams which is a safer route in my opinion probably in alot of others too and proving out ok lets say when you breed her you need to keep a male from her clutch that looks the closest to her and breed him to her when hes ready so yeah lol thats the best way i can put it



Id love to hear how you came up with 1500g is safer. Cant wait to hear this one.

----------


## KingPythons

Nice she has some pied like markers but I'm not an expert on so called "markers" nice BP either way. I have gotten my girl to breed at 1189 grams. She's doing fine now.

----------


## python_addict

not necessarily safer thats the only word i could think of off the top of my head but i would love the extra weight so theres less of a chance on being egg bound and dying one of my friends on here had a female weighing in at 1195 before she was bred and she ended up dying from being egg bound but like i said some prefer 1200 grams so im not saying they have to breed at 1500 grams its just what I do

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> Yes you can.


thank you for telling me that i was kinda bummed for a minute

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> not necessarily safer thats the only word i could think of off the top of my head but i would love the extra weight so theres less of a chance on being egg bound and dying one of my friends on here had a female weighing in at 1195 before she was bred and she ended up dying from being egg bound but like i said some prefer 1200 grams so im not saying they have to breed at 1500 grams its just what I do



Bigger doesn't mean better. Ive seen more females over the 2k mark egg bound than i have of females 1200. The size plays little role to the females ability to successfully breed and lay eggs that are healthy.

You have genetics,health, and feedings that all play a roll in their ability to breed and push eggs out. Just keep in mind 1500 isnt any safer over 2-3000g female. They all can get egg bound at any size and age.

----------

_pinkeye714_ (05-09-2011)

----------


## python_addict

wow but its deffinately not safe for little ones or ones that are already under weight

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> wow but its deffinately not safe for little ones or ones that are already under weight


As the OP stated, they were going to feed and get her back to weight before attempting to breed.

And there are dwarf ball females out there who barely every break 1200g as adult and still lay eggs. Size plays VERY little role in successful egg laying

----------


## python_addict

lol sorry kinda meant that as a question i kinda hit the button without entering a question mark

----------


## pinkeye714

She is a nice normal ball python from the looks of her. If you plan on breeding just make sure she is plump and fat so when she lays eggs in the future she wont lose to much weight. But she is still pretty none the less. Good luck with her! 

also hope she eats like crazy for you so you wont have to wait _that long_ to breed her ahah

----------


## stratus_020202

> so your inbreeding snakes for what reason??


That's not inbreeding, it's line breeding. And, as of now there have been no negative consequences with line breeding ball pythons. With exception of kinks and spinners, and that still hasn't proven to be bred genetically. 

She looks like a very pretty normal. I think she'll make great mojo's. I would probably keep her on a small diet every 5 - 7 days. Don't try and push her to gain weight by feeding larger size rats. In my experience she'll gain better eating smaller portions. 

Do you know how much she weighs now? 

And don't forget to quarantine the male.  :Smile:  I would not even have him in the same room for at least 60 days. I do think bigger girls will give you more eggs than smaller ones. If that is a factor. Sometimes it isn't, sometimes it is.  :Smile:  

Good luck!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Line breeding IS inbreeding. Inbreeding is defined as the breeding of closely related individuals, so breeding son to mother is inbreeding. Breeding related individuals from a certain strain or line of animals is line breeding. So technically breeding son to mother is also line breeding, but usually line breeding means inbreeding through several generations to obtain a desired characteristic in your stock. 

http://www.answers.com/topic/line-breeding
http://www.yourdictionary.com/line-breeding
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/inbreeding

Its pretty much all the same, but yes, breeding son to mother, sibling to sibling, daughter to father, etc is all considered inbreeding.

Thankfully within most reptile species, inbreeding does not carry a big risk of defects. 

Your female is definitely pretty and will make nice mojaves. But as most have already said, she is quite skinny and will need to beef up a little. This could take several months depending on how well she eats. I would try to get a current weight on her and feed her small meals every 5 days. Either way you might end up needing to wait until next season anyway. I would advise just feeding her well until next season starts and just start then. There is no need to rush the female.

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> That's not inbreeding, it's line breeding. And, as of now there have been no negative consequences with line breeding ball pythons. With exception of kinks and spinners, and that still hasn't proven to be bred genetically. 
> 
> She looks like a very pretty normal. I think she'll make great mojo's. I would probably keep her on a small diet every 5 - 7 days. Don't try and push her to gain weight by feeding larger size rats. In my experience she'll gain better eating smaller portions. 
> 
> Do you know how much she weighs now? 
> 
> And don't forget to quarantine the male.  I would not even have him in the same room for at least 60 days. I do think bigger girls will give you more eggs than smaller ones. If that is a factor. Sometimes it isn't, sometimes it is.  
> 
> Good luck!


 thank you and yes i weighed her she weighs 998 and i fed her for the first time last night and she didnt even hesitate she snatched that rat up so fast it wasnt even funny well actually it was lol but i dont think the people i got her from fed her often cause she is deff skinny and the people i got her from didnt even know if she was a male or female and didnt know anything about snakes i asked to probe her and they were like um whats that

----------


## stratus_020202

> Line breeding IS inbreeding. Inbreeding is defined as the breeding of closely related individuals, so breeding son to mother is inbreeding. Breeding related individuals from a certain strain or line of animals is line breeding. So technically breeding son to mother is also line breeding, but usually line breeding means inbreeding through several generations to obtain a desired characteristic in your stock. Its pretty much all the same, but yes, breeding son to mother, sibling to sibling, daughter to father, etc is all considered inbreeding.
> 
> Thankfully within most reptile species, inbreeding does not carry a big risk of defects.


Well, that's a bunch of hookie. I always assumed it was different for reptiles, and was only considerred inbreeding with species in which it caused genetic defects. Darn. Shows how much I know about the subject. Lol. 

In any case, it's safe for the snakes. Until proven otherwise I guess.  :Smile:  

This is what I get for assuming.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Its still inbreeding, but inbreeding does not cause as many problems with reptiles. With humans, we have so many genetic problems as it is, that breeding two related individuals is bound to cause bad things to pop up. With reptiles, the genetics are not as complicated and there are not as many defects already present. You would have to breed several generations before you'd start seeing any problems.  :Very Happy:  Of course, this is just from what I've read about the subject. I could be wrong.  :Very Happy:  I fully intend on inbreeding my snakes, though I will only do so for one or two generations at the most.

----------

_stratus_020202_ (05-09-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> With humans, we have so many genetic problems as it is, that breeding two related individuals is bound to cause bad things to pop up.


  :Thread Hijacked:  :Thread Hijacked:  :Thread Hijacked: 
Funny thing on that is WE cause almost all of our problems :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Dont get mad at me, I didnt make the chicken that is full grown in like 14 days!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Back on topic:
Line-Breeding, In-Breeding, Double-Up, and Triple-Up are all the same, you are trying to bring out the traits you want to be dominant in the offspring. (Yes I do know idiots that triple up and more than that on their bullies :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2: )

----------

_Jay_Bunny_ (05-09-2011)

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

> thank you and yes i weighed her she weighs 998 and i fed her for the first time last night and she didnt even hesitate she snatched that rat up so fast it wasnt even funny well actually it was lol but i dont think the people i got her from fed her often cause she is deff skinny and the people i got her from didnt even know if she was a male or female and didnt know anything about snakes i asked to probe her and they were like um whats that


You may want to hold off on breeding her until she's a bit plumper looking, but that doesn't sound too bad.  Just be sure you aren't overfeeding her to get her fatter.  Fat, lazy snakes that don't use their muscles are more likely to get eggbound because they aren't strong enough to push the eggs out.  Weight is NICE because it keeps them from expending all their body fat into feeding the babies.  Weight is good because it means they take less time to get back into breeding shape after they have laid.  HOWEVER, many factors contribute to the odds.  Genetics, age, as well as other factors can add to how good a breeder your snake will be.  So most people tend to wait until a female is 3 years old and at least 1200 grams.  
You know how they say some women have "child bearing hips"?  Just because you've got the hips doesn't mean you will have a perfect birth.  Plenty women need C-sections, no matter what their body looks like, BUT having wider hips does give you an advantage, admittedly a small one.  Females that are at a good weight AND muscle tone tend to be most successful at having babies!  a huge fat (and I mean fat, not just big and muscled) female, any species, with no muscle tone may not have a great birth, while a lean, skinnier female may be fine because she's got the energy and tone to give birth.  
Fortunately, snakes haven't been as selectively bred as dogs, where you may have a chihuahua and a great dane -theoretically- able to have pups, though in practice, it doesn't work out XD

Congrats on your new female, she's pretty and if she's a good eater, maybe she will give you eggs this year.  Take good care of them and best of luck!!

----------

